# ntsc, color bar, circle pattern signals



## tsl5150 (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks for all the help you have already given me. I have gotten my service manual and the first part of all adjustments or troubleshoots start with receive one of the afforementioned signals. is there an easy replacement or suggestions as what to use? thanks again


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Get yourself either the Avia Avia or 
Digital video essentials DVDs they have all the test patterns and audio tests you will need.


----------



## tsl5150 (Apr 5, 2009)

thank you sir


----------

